# Who's getting ready for TS / Hurricane Barry?



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

I did pretty much everything I needed to do yesterday. Just some odds and ends remain. Ran the generator for about 15 minutes this morning. I'm looking at all of my weather-related stuff and I'm not expecting anything too terrible where we are in Mississippi. We are on the wet side, though, so rain and potential power outages. Garden will take a beating.

The Hype on this is going to be epic-- you can see it coming a mile away!

What are all y'all doing?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sitting here waiting for "the big one" to hit (earthquake). Weve been due for awhile. So I dont have to worry about hurricanes.

But I do wish you all well who live in the area. Good luck and stay safe!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It reminded us that hurricane season is here, so I'm off today to fill any empty propane bottles (we run our kitchen stove off them), fill the 5 gal diesel cans, and get 20 gallons of non ethanol for the generator. Chainsaw mix is adequate.
Standard pre-season preps.

I have lived on Florida's East Coast all my life, and all this is normal. The only time to get excited is for the big ones, like Andrew or Irma.
Anything over a High- Cat One and we will leave, although where we live now historically has a very low probability of impact. Which is one reason we moved here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I stay ready and did all my preliminary hurricane checks a couple of months ago. I am pretty much in the clear on this one it looks like.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Prepared One said:


> I stay ready and did all my preliminary hurricane checks a couple of months ago. I am pretty much in the clear on this one it looks like.


This is exactly what people don't get. If you're prepared, and habitually get ready for the weather season ahead of time, preparing for an event is not that big a deal. I make it a point to do all of the laundry several days out! Mostly everything else is checking things off. I'm so far gone (I hope) that I just finished moving a DVD player into the Bunk House-- a separate but connected structure that's only 1000 ft. square but has everything we need AND has a window unit A/C so IF we loose power, we'll be comfortable & entertained. We'll probably position the generator on the covered patio connecting the Big House with the Bunk House tomorrow evening.

I have noticed that "they" are subtly moving the various wind/rain cones eastward.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Marica said:


> This is exactly what people don't get. If you're prepared, and habitually get ready for the weather season ahead of time, preparing for an event is not that big a deal. I make it a point to do all of the laundry several days out! Mostly everything else is checking things off. I'm so far gone (I hope) that I just finished moving a DVD player into the Bunk House-- a separate but connected structure that's only 1000 ft. square but has everything we need AND has a window unit A/C so IF we loose power, we'll be comfortable & entertained. We'll probably position the generator on the covered patio connecting the Big House with the Bunk House tomorrow evening.
> 
> I have noticed that "they" are subtly moving the various wind/rain cones eastward.


I purchased a couple of portable AC units to keep the downstairs main room cool after a storm. Nothing like no AC after a storm hits and there is no power. Think Mosquitoes, heat, and unbearable humidity. Been there, done that. One of my generators will run the whole house except the central ac units. Water, food, gas, propane, etc. is already well covered. When Harvey came in all I had to do was pick up some beer and milk on my way back in town before it hit. I just cracked a cold beer and watched it rain like hell.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It's good that it's not, full or new Moon phase, the storm surge could be a few feet higher.

On that thought, is the storm supposed to make landfall at high or low tide?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Texted some buddies in Metro New Orleans yesterday and they all said the City of New Orleans is in for a major flood event. 2 of the cities main pumps are already out and (due to lax democrap management) many believe the pumps cannot handle the sustained assault of water that this Hurricane/TS will bring.

Today, the push of water from the Gulf Of Mexico will push Lake Pontchartrain North/West. 

You don't hear it much on the news but Baton Rouge, the capital of Louisiana, has been saturated for the better part of this year due to the Mississippi River bulging from the northern midwest snows this winter and heavier than normal spring and summer rains have "Red Stick" in for some more flooding.

The slower the storm, the worse it will be. The Conservative Sportsmen and Women in Southeast Louisiana will be fine, they know their eco-system and many are prepared beyond belief. They will be OK.

The nasty ass street urchins that you see in downtown New Orleans are screwed. The democrat teat sucking natives will make for some good TV when the media begins to blame Trump...

Settle in with a genuine Chicory Coffee and Biegnet and watch this shit storm of sewer coffee brew over the next few days...

PS; If the storm lands directly over New Orleans The Mississippi Gulf Coast may take the brunt of wind and water so watch the area from Biloxi to New Orleans ..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Texted some buddies in Metro New Orleans yesterday and they all said the City of New Orleans is in for a major flood event. 2 of the cities main pumps are already out and (due to lax democrap management) many believe the pumps cannot handle the sustained assault of water that this Hurricane/TS will bring.
> 
> Today, the push of water from the Gulf Of Mexico will push Lake Pontchartrain North/West.
> 
> ...


Pumps are half measures at best my friend. I don't care how many millions of gallons of water you can pump, during a major rain event, there is no where for the water to go. Your just mixing the bowl. Particularly in New Orleans.

I am familiar with the Pumps installed in New Orleans. They pump so much water, so fast, that after they are installed, typically there is no way to test them. You can't feed them enough water to run test pump and system check. We can run diagnostics and CFD's but in the end a field test isn't going to happen. We have the same issues here in Houston. You also have other factors, such as were they designed correctly, installed correctly, maintained correctly. Do they have the correct controls and were they maintained correctly? Assuming they all work (they won't) there is still no place to pump the water.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The flooding is picking up in Southeastern LA with slow moving Hurricane Barry. It looks like the North Shore of Lake Pontchartrain is flooding pretty bad as the winds are pushing the waters northward from the Gulf Of Mexico. Some wind damage but mainly water situations. Looks like Baton Rouge LA will be taking some water soon as the ground is already saturated.

So far most of New Orleans is OK but as the rainfall continues and the winds shift, we may see some flooding of huge proportions.

Stay safe everyone in that part of the country!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m with Pepared One... live near the coast so we were ready months ago... so ready that I took off and went to glacier national park and the Tetons. Lol. Wife’s home though.. she’s got it.


----------



## Raymond Hines (Jul 13, 2019)

thanks for share


----------



## Raymond Hines (Jul 13, 2019)

nice post


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Raymond Hines said:


> nice post


Get a job.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Get a job.


Thanks for share


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I noticed that folks here tested their generators before the storm hit. Thats smart. But I suggest that you test more often. I have two generators that I test run monthly with a small load. That’s important for gas gennys to keep fresh fuel in the carb. I think it’s important to run under load, also. That warms up the wire windings and also proves the genny is functioning. It would be bad to find out your generator starts easily but doesn’t make any power. Just my two cents! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I noticed that folks here tested their generators before the storm hit. Thats smart. But I suggest that you test more often. I have two generators that I test run monthly with a small load. That's important for gas gennys to keep fresh fuel in the carb. I think it's important to run under load, also. That warms up the wire windings and also proves the genny is functioning. It would be bad to find out your generator starts easily but doesn't make any power. Just my two cents! :tango_face_wink:


I typically run mine every few months but especially just before Hurricane season. All you have is a big paper weight if the damn thing don't work, and you ain't buying or renting one when a storm hits.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The main reason I test monthly....... it sucks to find out your carb is all varnished up in the middle of a grid power outage!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> The main reason I test monthly....... it sucks to find out your carb is all varnished up in the middle of a grid power outage!


Mine is duel fuel, propane or gas, I run mine mostly on propane which eliminates the carb issues.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn ethanol gas is the primary cause of the gunk buildup. 

Scream it from the rooftops; ELIMINATE THIS RIDICULOUS GOVERNMENT SUBSIDIZATION OF ETHANOL!

It is CRAP and to add insult to this whole thing, WE are paying for it! 

FUBAR


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

I am ready..


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Yesterday evening was glorious here in north central Mississippi. Temperature when husband was grilling tuna? 71. That's a typical overnight low this time of year.

Today it is raining. And I'm looking at the *models* forecasting rainfall and they are-- 'cuse the language-- full of ****ing shit. They forecast rain to move straight up through Louisiana. I can look at the radar and storm rain accumulation on RadarScope from Shreveport and nothing. Look at Jackson or Columbus, MS, or Memphis and it's covered.

Yesterday I checked out a Bourbon Street web cam. I did not see the 10-20" of rain falling.

Re: generator. Only ethanol free gas. Crank it up once a month, plug in two deep freezers. Let it run. One thing we did learn the hard way was that it's nice to have a generator, but it's even nicer to have the correct number of various lengths of extension cords to run where you need them. When the lights are off is no time to be wondering where the cords all are!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears that New Orleans did not get the amount of rain that the meteorologists forecasted. The North Shore of Lake Pontchartrain appears is still flooded and Baton Rouge and areas west and south of I-10 appear to be flooded.

Mississippi seems to have taken the brunt of the storm and the rains continue according to the various weather related channels. Some are predicting that it may take a day or two as the rivers and tributaries start to drain potentially causing flooding. 

Who knows, but we will see...


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Well after that close call with a Tornado I can safely say I need to make a bag or something. I’m not as ready as I thought I was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Marica said:


> Re: generator. Only ethanol free gas. Crank it up once a month, plug in two deep freezers. Let it run. One thing we did learn the hard way was that it's nice to have a generator, but it's even nicer to have the correct number of various lengths of extension cords to run where you need them. When the lights are off is no time to be wondering where the cords all are!
> 
> View attachment 99165


I only use ethanol free gas on all my small engines. From generator to lawn mowers to chainsaw to weed eater, etc.
The generator only gets fueled IF i need it. And if I do, then I'll let the gas sit in it until the end of hurricane season.
Then, not only is the tank drained, but the carburetor float bowl is removed, cleaned out, and carb/choke cleaner is sprayed into the jets and the fuel inlet. The needle float valve is removed and cleaned.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Well I think I have a small bag/caddy to put a couple things in like a flashlight and a book. I am thinking of getting a set of chewy bars or something of that order to put in there as well. But I get cold easily so what else could I put in it to help me stay warm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

